# I think my puppy might be hurt...



## Tina28 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was given a pit bull puppy who is now about 7 months old. This is our first dog. I think there might be something wrong with his back near his tail. He started this morning whining off and on, not hardly moving, and not eating or drinking. I wasn't sure what was wrong with him so I ran my hand all over him to see if maybe something was hurting him. And when I touch his back right at his tail he yelps. But I don't have the money to take him to a vet right now. Seeing him like this is breaking my heart, but I don't know what to do. Could something be broken? Or what could it be that is causing this? I'm trying to figure out what could have happened for him to be like this. What should I do?


----------



## CaillouBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

It honestly could be anything, he needs go to the vet. A lot of the time the vet will work out a payment plan so that you don't have to have all of the money up front. If you wait it out, the problem could get worse and a potential $100 issue could turn into a $500 issue.


----------



## Tina28 (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay.. Thank you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to say this but if you can't afford to take care of your dog find a rescue group and have them get the medical care..... I hate seeing dogs suffer because someone got an animal they cannot take care of.... UGH

DON"T GET A DOG IF YOU CAN"T AFFORD TO TAKE CARE OF IT


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not always as black a white as not being able to afford te animal. Life happens and sometimes times don't allow for people to access a vet right away b/c of money issues. A little judgmental right off the back.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So if that's the case, find someone who can care for them. There is always a way to get quick cash. Pawn something, payday loans, or sell something. where there is a will there is a way. I've been on hard times too but if my dogs had something serious you bet I would find a way. Been there, done that.... To let a dog suffer because you can't take care of it is not ok.


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

I will not cast any stones as I'm not (nor is anyone else) living your life, walking in your shoes , nevertheless I live in NY and know that if you own any "bully" the local Animal Care and Control has a hotline you can call and they will direct you to a vet or organize a payment with your vet (of course there is fine print). With that maybe your town offers something comparable. Don't let your furbaby suffer. My heart is with you both.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

The dog should not have to suffer but sometimes it is hard to afford vet care. I suggest that if you can not afford to pay all of it at once you work out a payment plan with your vet. Many offer these.


----------



## So6pack (Nov 12, 2012)

Tina, try to contact a rescue agency that gets donations for cases just like your's. like the others have said...it could be something small right now, and end up being worse later. Good luck and please keep us updated.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Google financial assistance for pit bulls in need of medical attention. About 8 organizations pop up. Talk to your vet, ask for time payment or apply for Care Credit. It could be something as simple as cold tail. It is very painful.
Dogs may act as if the tail is painful. It appears to be a sprain or strain of the tail muscles and nerves after working much harder than usual.
Treatment: Rest and anti-inflammatory medications usually result in a normal tail in just a few days. or something more serious. See a vet better to be safe then sorry.


----------

